# Wholesale Tags/Labels/Hang Tags



## StatusTees (May 10, 2007)

I have a customer who wants these types of products and I wanted to know if there was a wholesale source that I could buy from to resell to them at a GREAT price? Any help will be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## topsy cret (Mar 3, 2009)

You have to design those your self, and have them actually made. As far as I no there is no standard tags or labels. You also have to purchase a couple hundred, factories in china typically start there minimum's at 1000.


----------



## redat9 (Aug 13, 2007)

pcblabel.com or ro generation.com


----------



## StatusTees (May 10, 2007)

Thanks for the help!


----------



## denny_527 (May 17, 2010)

Hello, I am from China, our company produce all kinds of clothing hang tags as per your requirement, the price is very reasonable, if you are interested, pls feel free to contact me, I am Denny, MSN:[email protected]


----------



## mauri9000 (Mar 26, 2011)

how many tags do you want made?


----------



## Aztek Fighter (May 9, 2009)

I think the hang tags on original t-shirt designs make your apparel just look awesome! think about it... I like the idea of adding a business card as a hang tag... 1000 business cards go for about $30 dollars shipping included and full color uv coated...

Me as a designer will use hang tag...


----------

